# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Robotic surgery, computer-assisted surgery >  Galen ES, surgical robot, Galen Robotics, Inc., Baltimore, Maryland, USA

## Airicist2

Developer - Galen Robotics, Inc.

galenrobotics.com/about-galen-robotics

----------


## Airicist2

Galen Robotics - Design features and market fit

Apr 28, 2022




> Galen Robotics has been actively developing a platform intended to address the gaps in surgical robotics coverage, both from a technical and customer-focused perspective. Here, Galen Robotics CTO Dave Saunders offers a breakdown of the Galen platform's design features and the market needs that motivated them. Explore the wide range of surgical applications that the platform has the potential to augment, as well as the innovative placement strategy that has the potential to make the platform available to more medical professionals and patients alike.
> 
> The Galen platform is an experimental medical device and is not available for commercial sale at this time.

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Galen Robotics looks to assist ENT surgeons with new bot and $15M round"

by Andrew Mendez
October 28, 2022

----------

